# المثنى



## jmt356

هل هذه الجملة بالمثنى صحيحة؟

الفرنسيان كريمان.

شركاً


----------



## barkoosh

إنها صحيحة بالفصحى أما في العامية فلا يُستخدم المثنى بل يُستبدل بالجمع


----------

